# Problème de démarrage iBook G4



## Mcbozo (28 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Je possède mon iBook G4 depuis que le modèle est sorti, à savoir un peu moins de deux ans, j'ai déjà eut un problème avec celui-ci il y a à peu près deux mois et j'ai du changer le disc dur interne.
Il y a quelque jours, mon ordinateur s'est mis à planter sans raison apparente et je l'ai fermé pour le mettre en veille. Quelque minutes plus tard quand je l'ai réouver, il s'était éteint tout seul  ...
J'ai essayé de le rallumé, il a démarré et, une fois l'ordinateur démarré, la souris ne fonctionnait plus. J'ai alors dézcidé de l'éteindre en enlevant la batterie; seulement, depuis, mon ordinateur refuse de démarrer réelement, cet à dire que soit:
_il s'allume et se met sur la page avec la pomme et la roue qui tourne sur fond gris, avec la roue qui d'un seul coup s'arrête de tourner et laisse l'ordinateur planté.
_Il ne s'allume pas pendant un certain temps jusqu'à ce qu'un "bip" rettentisse et ce, en meme temps que la lumière signifiant que l'ordinateur est en veille, se mette à clignoter anormalement rapidement.
_Il met un certain temps à s'allumer et au lieu de me montrer la page d'accueil, une page remplie de couleur étalé en bande verticale et mouvantes apparait, aboutissant finalement à un écran noir correspondant au plantage de l'ordinateur.
J'ai essayé de le démarrer avec le CD de vérification du Hardware en l'allumant en maintenant C, mais  il a tout de même démarré sur l'écran décrit ci-dessus, et pareil avec le CD de Mac Os X. Et quand j'essaie de le brancher en tant que disc dur externe à un autre ordinateur à l'aide d'un cable USB, ce n'est pas seulement mon ordinateur qui se met à déconner mais, aussi celui auquel je viens de le brancher.

Je ne sais pas quoi faire  ... J'ai vraiment besoin de votre experience.
Merci d'avance.
PS: Mon ordinateur est sur Tiger.


----------



## drs (28 Juin 2005)

Salut

pour ce qui est du fait qu'il s'eteint lors de la mise en veille, ca m'est deja arrivé, sans que je puisse trouver de raison ni de paliatif. C'est chiant, mais pas grave.

Qui a changé le disque dur? Toi? Etais tu sur que c'etait bien le disque dur qui etait hs, et non pas le controleur?

Alex


----------



## Mcbozo (29 Juin 2005)

Merci pour tes conseils. Je suis allé chez un revendeur Apple et en faitle problème vient de la carte mere qui etait defaillante  . Seulement comme Apple n'a pas voulu la reprendre (délai de réparation gratuite expiré), je me retrouve sans becane. Il faut bien se résigner, mon christ épais de micro a rendu l'ame.  
Pour ce qui est du disc dur, c'est mon frere qui l'a monté, et oui, le probleme venait de celui-ci et non d'un autre endroit de la machine.
Merci quand même.
Eh bien,       Au revoir... (marseillaise)


----------

